# My 2011 Extended Archery Videos



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, thought I would share some of the video I took over my 2011 extended archery season. Hope you enjoy! Click on the images below...

Extended Archery Deer...


Extended Archery Elk...




















If anyone is interested in reading the full story, go to my Hunt Adventure Challenge! The extended archery part of my story should be approved soon and live. But here is the link below...

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 52/54.html

Merry Christmas!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Job Sean and Merry CHRISTmas to you as well.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Great videos. Seems like you should have had a bow in your hands for a few of those incounters???? Did you ever get a kill?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

awesome videos thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

Great videos and an awsome story! Out of curiosity, what kind of hammock is that?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude I love wAtching your videos. Please keep them coming. Did you kill any of those bulls?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice work man... Watched the mule deer video. Let me add, that is a catchy tune.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

like the quality of those videos.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys! 8)



rockymountainelk said:


> Great videos. Seems like you should have had a bow in your hands for a few of those incounters???? Did you ever get a kill?


It's a bit deceiving, but all the encounters you see in the video were through my spotting scope and on average 600-1800 yards away. They were all the moments I spent glassing just before I moved in closer and unfortunately I wasn't successful on elk this season.



cbkalpine said:


> Great videos and an awsome story! Out of curiosity, what kind of hammock is that?


Grand Trunk Ultralight Hammock, works great!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great videos Bugleboy, thanks.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

your videos are getting so much better than your earlier youtube videos Thanks for the posts.


----------

